
Boto: integrated Python interface to Amazon Web Services - ivankirigin
http://code.google.com/p/boto/
======
kirubakaran
See [http://jimmyg.org/2007/09/01/amazon-ec2-for-people-who-
prefe...](http://jimmyg.org/2007/09/01/amazon-ec2-for-people-who-prefer-
debian-and-python-over-fedora-and-java/) for a cool Boto related tutorial.

------
jbyers
boto's a great library, we've been using it for S3 for years without a hitch.
Mitch's tutorials are nice examples of what's possible with the Amazon
services:

[http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/entry.jspa?ex...](http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/entry.jspa?externalID=691)
[http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/entry.jspa?ex...](http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/entry.jspa?externalID=1404)

------
imp
I've been using this lately. Only takes a few lines of code to upload to S3. I
had trouble with larger files (250 MB), but I don't think the problem was with
Boto.

------
stcredzero
Good thing Python is cross platform. If they needed a special OS X version, it
would be Botox.

~~~
ivankirigin
It would be nice to have a cross platform API for GUIs for Python. It might be
slightly handicapped, or might have options only available on certain system,
but it would help get the wrinkles out of today's GUI programming. WxWidgets
and QT are pretty good.

------
mattdennewitz
thumbs up to boto

~~~
mattdennewitz
should i have rambled on about how boto helped me get going on SQS and S3
super-quickly? would another anonymous "yeah, this helped out in ways i wont
describe" testimonial really be more valuable than just "thumbs up because i
like it" ?

i realize "thumbs up to boto" is pretty simple, but its darn honest.

~~~
menloparkbum
You're supposed to say "+1 boto." Alternatively, "boto FTW" for style points.
"Thumbs up" is not tolerated on Hacker News because, as it happens, Roger
Ebert is a sworn enemy of Paul Graham.

~~~
mattdennewitz
ha! i will be spending the next 3 days at work researching this claim
voraciously, and celebrating a (tenuous) chance to use the word "voracious"

